# Gloves



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone know any good UK sites that sell decent but fairly priced MMA gloves? Every where i look all i seem to find is the Fairtex ones.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Fightshop.com

Black-Eagle.co.uk


----------



## Mr Pride FC (Aug 3, 2007)

or ask me if ya live local i.e, Liverpool I can get ya some !

Evolution or Throwdown ones and they're good ones to !


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Mahonski said:


> Anyone know any good UK sites that sell decent but fairly priced MMA gloves? Every where i look all i seem to find is the Fairtex ones.


I have just bought some viper ones and they seem great,don't think i paid no more than Â£20 for them. look on the search engines for viper gloves,they get a good write up worldwide. check them out.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr Pride FC said:


> or ask me if ya live local i.e, Liverpool I can get ya some !
> 
> Evolution or Throwdown ones and they're good ones to !


how much?


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers for that fellas, i'll be gettin on the case. :fight:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I think they're 30 quid. Go to Tait's Health Store on Dale St. and you'll find our lovely ginger administrator and the gloves


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ha Thanks for that James...ive got Fairtex in stock at the minute, will be getting evolution mma gloves in stock in a week or 2 both are Â£29.99


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Any chance of a pic their boss - you know me - in for a penny


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

heres a good site www.thaiboxingstore.co.uk


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

any chance of a what?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Of the gloves their fun boy....only wanna see what the thumb(less) bit is like - so I can poke you in the eye at BJJ - with my finger that is ...errr taxi


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Have you been fiddling with my pic Fun Boy??? also how come I've lost 20lbs again - sorry to say i'm still closer to Welterweight than lightweight - think "da power" is getting to you now.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Mahonski said:


> Anyone know any good UK sites that sell decent but fairly priced MMA gloves? Every where i look all i seem to find is the Fairtex ones.


www.westfightcompany.co.uk - have a look.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

www.tafg.co.uk

The throwdown gloves rawk


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

kainer2 said:


> www.tafg.co.uk
> 
> The throwdown gloves rawk


Just got a delivery of these, they are awesome. Mind you the take a nap gloves i've got for Â£25 are pretty damn nice too.


----------

